# Meg 27/5/93 8/5/09



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

This morning when we got up we found our lovely Meg struggling to get up, she had had a stroke. Meg was a nightmare puppy but she turned out just perfect.

She was peacefully PTS whilst we stroked & held her, a dignified end for a dignified Lady.

Nite Nite God Bless Meggy, you were a Good Girl xxxxxx

love from your heartbroken family xxxxx


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

Awww Noo Noo i'm so sorry, 
Both Wendy and myself send our condolences, if you need to talk we are always available
Run free meg at the rainbow bridge


----------



## Shazach (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry Honey, thoughts are with you . Sleep well Meg xx

xxx
Sh xx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Oh Noushka, So sorry for your sad loss


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry 
RIP Meg


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss  you must be devastated.

R.I.P Meg and run free at the bridge


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

RIP Meg 

she had a lovely long life and I have no doubt that you gave her the very best possible time, run free Meg xx


----------



## *Kim* (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, it must be so painful for you right now. Rest in peace beautiful Meg x


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

Ohh gosh im soo sorry my heart goes out to you and your family
Run free meg and rest in peace.!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

To my special friend
I am so so sorry to hear of your loss, and even sorryier that I am so late in offering my condolences.
RIP Meg - you were loved by many.

I am feeling your grief - you know where I am!
love
SW


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

Oh i'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Run free meg xxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

so sorry for your loss,

R.I.P meg xx


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2009)

So very sorry Noushka....

Run Free Meg 

Sammy x


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

So sorry to hear this sad news.

Thinking of you xx

Have fun at the bridge Meg xx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

So sorry Noush you must be so heartbroken.

Sending all my love and thoughts.

xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. 

R.I.P MEG XXXX


----------



## Badger's Mum (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry. she'll never be far a way. alway's in your heart. X


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm so sorry sending hugs especially from Bandit xx


----------



## loopylisa2009 (Jan 28, 2009)

So sorry to hear you lost Meg, thinking of you xx lisa xx

R.I.P Meg


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss.
Thinking of you


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i really am quite overwhelmed to read all your lovely words for Meg xxx, thankyou all so much, it really does mean a lot. xxxxx


----------



## ColliePower (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh god im so sorry to hear about meg...the most tragic time for you i send lots of love to you and your family.

Sleep well Meg x


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Night Meg - run free


----------



## Sasha'smum (Sep 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your loss, you must be devastated  


((((HUGS))))

Xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

Aw hun I'm so sorry to hear about Meg  she was a gorgeous dog, and you gave her a great life *hugs* R.I.P little one xxx


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

oh noooooo  i hope you are okay!!  r.i.p. meg <3


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

thankyou so much x we are all missing Meg so much she was such a big part our family, but she'll never be forgotten she was lovely xxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Oh Nouska, so very sorry to hear about Meg.

I hate this section of the forum, since its always so very sad.

Thinking of you and sending a big cyber hug xx


----------

